# Archives: July POTM Nomination thread!



## Arch

Post your nominations for July photo of the month here!

RULES:

1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

2) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer.

3) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of JULY in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

4) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted. Thanks for understanding!

How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon on this thread..... its easy!

Have fun...... and get nominating!


----------



## Chiller

Any one of this series could be put in here, but this shot by 
Alex1030 -IR Sydney Collection is my fave


----------



## terri

From "My Infrared Dreams", by AIRIC


----------



## danalec99

1. babushka by _thebeginning_


----------



## danalec99

2. Waiting for Daddy by _MommyOf4Boys_


----------



## lostprophet

I nominate ECHOS IN TIME by HOPPY



http://www.turnone.fotopic.net/p31348644.html


----------



## MommyOf4Boys

The Long Hall by Kelox


----------



## nitefly

4th shot in "In the Ditch" - By JonK's daughter, Natalie.


----------



## MightyLeeMoon

I quite love this one by Remi M.

*Louvre Pyramid*


----------



## markc

Portrait by jdunphy
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54232


----------



## photo gal

Mohain said:
			
		

> Shot this slice of lemon for a comp with the theme 'yellow' on a UK photog forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C & C welcome.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Mohain.


 


Yellow........by Mohain


----------



## Alison

Lostprophet's thread: I'm Sooooooooo Happy! -  Barn Owl


----------



## el_shorty

There are many photos in the galleries that deserve to be nominated, but these two are my favorites.*

Dark Amusement *by Peanuts





*


Seascape at Mosman* by Alex1030


----------



## JJP

Great lineup already, they look great!


----------



## danalec99

3. Flower girl, by thebeginning


----------



## LaFoto

*Remi.M* - _Photo with no name taken in Paris in May_

_




http://static.flickr.com/56/185101508_b8407907fe_b.jpg_


----------



## Arch

Vacation Land by Tuna


----------



## markc

thebeginning
http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54831


----------



## lostprophet

By Chiller


----------



## Funkyflame

good choice


----------



## Arch

The Peacock has landed by Chiller


----------



## Alison

By Rabieshund ... New Stuff #6


----------



## JonK

awesome line up this month!
thanks for the nomination nitefly...I will be sure to tell natalie.


----------



## lostprophet

By AIRIC - flying Chipmunk


----------



## thebeginning

vancouver pano

by seven


----------



## JohnMF

julies bridal #1 by Elsaspet


----------



## drive-by [photos]




----------



## kulakova

hehe)


----------



## Arch

nominations close after today guys....... so if there's any pics you dont see here that should be...... now is the time to add them  

.....and drive-by photo's im afraid i cant include one which is your own image! lol.


----------



## drive-by [photos]

Archangel said:
			
		

> nominations close after today guys....... so if there's any pics you dont see here that should be...... now is the time to add them
> 
> .....and drive-by photo's im afraid i cant include one which is your own image! lol.


 
darnit.


----------

